# 55 Gallon River Tank



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, I have a 55 gallon aquarium and I'm keep changing my mind on what I want to do with it. Right now I'm thinking about making it a river tank, putting in maybe a sunny or a redfin perch, or maybe a rockbass? What do you think?


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds good . I had 4 sunfish in my 55 but it didn't have enough filtration and the tank stayed dirty .


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Bass. Sounds good. Those are fun to catch!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

> Bass. Sounds good. Those are fun to catch!


Ya, that's what I was thinking too, thanks for the comments, I think I'm going to keep it a river tank, it's gona be so exciting


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Go with Goldies or Chiclids.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

DTetras2 said:


> Hey, I have a 55 gallon aquarium and I'm keep changing my mind on what I want to do with it. Right now I'm thinking about making it a river tank, putting in maybe a sunny or a redfin perch, or maybe a rockbass? What do you think?


before doing anything check all your local laws and make sure all the fish you want to keep are legal.


----------

